# Alabama...looking for roadkill cooking techniques



## largeneal (Feb 17, 2013)

Kidding.  From Huntsville, where we have a LITTLE more than just roadkill (sometimes we actually trap it before we run over it).  Just looking for place to see ideas/opinions on innovations for the most infusive cooking style - SMOKING.  I'm a big experimenter (science background), and I hope to find others who share a willingness to try anything (um, I'm referring to things on the smoker...wait...things IN the smoker!).  Everyone looks open and many seem well versed, so it should be fun and educational being here.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 17, 2013)

Roadkill.....  Reminded me of this one!













paint-over-roadkill.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 17, 2013)

to SMF!  So glad you joined us here! Would you do us a favor and update your profile to show everyone where you are from?  You might meet some neighbors here.   In fact...I live in Madison...and there are quite a few from around here that live close too.

Also...Jeff offers a Free E-Course.  There is great information on there that will help you as you get started.  Here is a link to get started!  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just shout!  Happy to help!

Kat


----------



## largeneal (Feb 17, 2013)

Ha!  Well done...don't know why the guys painting the road passed up such a good hunk of meat.  Funny picture :)

-nmr


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Neal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!


----------



## cecil (Feb 19, 2013)

HI Largeneal, I have a cook book called "Cajun Men Cook" that has a recipe for camp stew using road kill. What you have to do is on the way to the camp that morning when ever you see road kill on the road stop and spray paint it day glo orange. then that evening after the hunt or fishing go back out on the road and pick up any road ill that isn't painted. That way you know it will be fresh.


----------



## largeneal (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you may have tried that a time or two.  Being from the bayou, I imagine your choice of roadkill is nutria, which is one of about 3 things on my "List of Things I'll Never Eat."  YUCK!

-nmr


----------



## cecil (Feb 19, 2013)

largeneal said:


> Sounds like you may have tried that a time or two.  Being from the bayou, I imagine your choice of roadkill is nutria, which is one of about 3 things on my "List of Things I'll Never Eat."  YUCK!
> 
> -Taste like chicken.


----------



## cecil (Feb 19, 2013)

But alligator is best.


----------



## largeneal (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, gator has some very redeeming qualities.  But nutria (aka rat exposed to too much radiation) is something that if I want to curb my appetite, I think about.  I'd take SKUNK before nutria!!!

-nmr


----------

